# Excess saliva production when I get sick



## DelilahJag

I was diagnosed with Crohn's Disease about five years ago.  I'm not sure when it started, but at least a few years ago I noticed that whene I start to get sick the amount of saliva I produce becomes excessive.  This tends to happen one to two days before I actually come down with the cold or flu.  There is so much saliva that I end up spitting it out rather than swallowing it down.  My doctor and even my dentist have no idea what's going on.

Does anyone else produce excess saliva as they're getting sick?  Could it in any way be related to Crohn's Disease?


----------



## Misty-Eyed

Reading this triggered off an old memory. Back in the old days when I used to be really ill all the time with my crohns, I used to get extreme stomach pain at times when anything used to pass through. When it did, I used to come over with goosebumps and I felt extremely nauseous and it was like saliva used to gush into my mouth and I had to sallow it all to stop myself from vomiting. Was strange but thought it was just a reaction to the pain.


----------



## DelilahJag

I don't get goosebumps or feel ill, but yes to the rest!  What stopped it for you?


----------



## Misty-Eyed

Maybe I just stopped getting the pain so badly. I still sometimes feel like I want to vomit when I get bad pain, but it's not as bad as it was.


----------



## Astra

The more you swallow, the more you'll make!
Weird?
Yup
But when you keep swallowing you're stimulating your saliva glands to produce more.
Let it dribble out or spit into a cup for a few hours then it should stop.
Little tip - try some salt on your gums, cheeks and tongue too
good luck
xxx


----------



## Piatchi

This is absolutely me. I spit in a cup for hours on end. It tends to be at night after i've taken my prednisone, though.


Also, I spit when im using the restroom. I am in the middle of a god awful flare and my diagnosis is severe. It comes with bouts of nausea and if I start swallowing the saliva, I'll get sick after awhile.  Thinking about salivating makes me salivate more. You'd be surprised how much of it is a mental game, but theres certainly something physiological to this.


----------



## Nisso

Get the excess saliva as well, but only when i am feeling really sick, and usually when i am on on the toilet. As all the other said, swallowing doesnt help much. It also comes with nausea for my sake, but find it controllable as longs as i have somewhere to get rid of the saliva.


----------



## afman

i get it when im about to throw up


----------



## Piatchi

Afman, do you think it's related to Gastropersis or Gastritis? 

I havent had any sort of gastric diagnosis, but I definately get a feeling theres something going on there as well, above and beyond the Crohns


----------



## afman

could be both cause the gastropersis is the slow emptying stomach which can make you throw up. and gastritis is the inflammation of the stomach lining which can cause pain or throwing up.


----------



## Nz_Muso

I'm not the only one! thank god!

While..doing my buisness so to speak, When I get extreme pain or feel a strong pressure change in my bowel, I feel like I'm going to puke. The excess saliva starts, and the only way to stop the feeling of vomit is to just let it flow, needless to say, I have to have a spare towel :$


----------



## scotishcanadian

Misty-Eyed said:


> Reading this triggered off an old memory. Back in the old days when I used to be really ill all the time with my crohns, I used to get extreme stomach pain at times when anything used to pass through. When it did, I used to come over with goosebumps and I felt extremely nauseous and it was like saliva used to gush into my mouth and I had to sallow it all to stop myself from vomiting. Was strange but thought it was just a reaction to the pain.


I've experienced the same thing in the past couple of months that I've been flaring. Whenever I go to the bathroom, I get nauseous usually, but never throw up. Instead, my mouth just waters really badly and I hold a tissue underneath if I'm in a public restroom. If I'm at home, it's the trashcan which happens to be right by my toilet [purposeful placement on my part. ].


----------



## Emily

whoa.. i have wondered about this for a long time, but nobody i know could relate when i asked.
but yes ever since i was little, when i start to feel really sick, and especially if im gonna vomit, tons of saliva wells up in my mouth and i'd get those goosebumps.
just like you misty, this is a very vivid memory for me when i was little, in fact i used to call it the "hot water feeling" for when i'd start to get nauseous and feel the hot saliva welling up.
such a weird sickly feeling


----------



## kekemonster101

I have experienced this occasionally, although not enough to where I needed to spit. I think whats happening is that the GI tract is producing liquids and mucus especially in order to try to pass whatever is irritating the GI tract. Its the same thing like if you were to get something in your eye; the eye produces fluids to try to get rid of the offending irritation.


----------



## gutbubbles

I get this too.  Sometimes I'll stand at the bathroom sink for like five minutes just burping and spitting...really liquidy saliva too, almost like water


----------



## zilla7777

I also get it. Kind of stringy and such when I'm in a flare up. It gets so bad that I need to spit it out because if I swallow it I gag, choke and throw up.


----------



## rczock

I also get the saliva, it usually happens when I am cramping really bad and on the toilet.  I have to use tissues to spit in.


----------



## Unicornsusie7

Same here, when I am flaring usually have the trash next to me on the toilet so I can spit saliva in it while I go and sometimes vomit but usually if I can keep spitting it out the food stays down.


----------



## tinkerbella

Oh my word!  For years I had that!  I used to call it the goo because it was thick.  Bleh!  It disappeared when I went into remission about 6 years ago and doesn't seem to have come back as bad with this flare, as I recall it was definitely worsesned by some foods, in particular certain brands of chocolate!


----------



## Misty-Eyed

Surely there must be some documented medical evidence of this if so many of us seem to have experienced it? Hmm


----------



## Carrie630

sometimes my saliva production is so bad it's like a stream coming from my mouth.  I always spit it out. when I'm nauseous it seems  like swallowing is the last thing I want to do.


----------



## DomToffee

Hi ive had Crohn's for 14 years now & i used to get the hyper salivation only when i was feeling ill but now for the last few months its has just started & never stopped(except when i sleep) & its driving me nuts. It happened once before like this but stopped soon after. Ive been salivating for 4 months every day all day. Has anyone else had it for this long outside of a bad flare up or bought of vomiting???
Dominic McAuley 
diagnosed in 2000
Meds: Azathioprine 
         Tramadol
         Amitriptyline
          Cyclizine
        Cod Liver Oil
        Multi vit


----------



## sid

I too get excessive saliva al the time...I think it happens mainly with the people with gastritis problem.


----------



## Jam300

I also produce a lot of saliva before i'm about to throw up, always assumed that was normal though rather than Crohns related?


----------



## PhoenixBird

I was just coming to look for this online to see if saliva producing accompanying urgency was related to IBD. Turns out it is! I have been getting saliva in my mouth which is usually the first indication that I need to go, then seconds later the pain starts.


----------



## Shimmer

Hi, I was doing a search about the warm saliva when I would get stomach pains and I found your webpage. I don't have Crohn's disease, but occasionally, I will get abdominal pain either from menstrual cramps or from gall bladder/liver if I eat something that for some reason affects it(I can eat something and be fine, and 8 hours later be in pain as the gall bladder and liver perform their digestion process-weird, I know). So while the menstrual cramps are in the lower center abdominal, the liver/gall bladder is in the upper abdominal area. So when the pain is bad, I feel a warm rush of saliva come up the side of my throat glands into the sides of my mouth. It's very watery, which I just spit out. I usually then vomit and I feel so much better.


----------



## C.r.willey

I'm just so glad to not be alone.

My doctor once told me when I brought up this spitting thing, "your GI tract, the entire thing from mouth to spout, is like a dog on a leash- when it's aggravated it thrashes about and expels everything possible."  

I guess this is one of the possible things... 


Diagnosed in 2000
Symptom free, well mostly, since 2003 when I went on Remicade.


----------



## jazzsous

The saliva thing is constant for me. It doesn't matter if there is pain or nausea or nothing. It is just there. Food tastes awful or not at all because my mouth tastes like I've been sucking on pennies. Yuk.


----------



## grammy

I just started this forum but this is exactly one of my problems - my husband calls it my "spitting thing"  after I eat or drink something or maybe just no reason I start to feel crampy and I feel like I have mucus in my throat and like I have a small case of Gerd - I spit up saliva and mucus and try  to keep it spit up - I thought it was my gag reflexes because if I have it bad I more times than not end up vomitting.   I do take gas x sheets and they sometimes help but its a rare thing when they do - usually nothing helps but vomitting and getting it all out of my system.  I've told the dr about it and he has not said too much about it - I'm on my 3rd opinion and he seems to be just taking it all in and hopefully absorbing what I tell him.  Thanks for the posts.
Good luck to all who have this crazy issue in their life too.  blessings to all


----------



## jazzsous

Thanks Grammy. What is it with Doctors? More often than not I read people saying Doctors just shrug thier shoulders and ignore what you are telling them like it is imaginary. I haven't seen a "real" Gastro Dr yet. I go next week I just hope he knows what he is doing.


----------



## Unicornsusie7

JAZZSOUS I think most of the doctors are more concerned with the symptoms that are causing damage to pay a lot of attention to the ones they feel are just inconvenient but it is not them who has to spit up or vomit is it :ybatty:


----------



## grammy

good luck with your appointment jazzsous  I hope you get good results


----------



## Graham G

I've had crohns for 15yrs and I'm getting this right now cause I ate too much thrash. I get bouts of nausea and excessive saliva. I used to spit it out and vomit but I found swallowing it can give me almost instant relief. I think it's to do with the stomach needing more digestive enzymes to deal with what's making you nauseous.


----------



## Emily

ugh, I'm flaring up and the past few days have been getting bouts of this recently in the evening. I'm trying to study at school and suddenly freeze up and have to try to swallow it downn to not vomit. blahhhh just venting here.


----------



## Fred999

This happens to me. It happens when I get pains in my abdomen. I get sharp pains and it feels like my insides are turning and churning. These pains always lead up to diahreah and I usually have to go to the toilet three times. Prior to the first trip to the toilet I start to feel nauseous and a rush of saliva fills my mouth. As soon as I swallow which feels like a couple ounces of saliva, my mouth fills again with saliva. Once I finish my business on the first trip to the toilet the amount of saliva goes back to normal. I have never been diagnosed with Crohn's disease but those pains in my abdomen happen about 2-3 times a year and usually after I have had a large or unusual meal.


----------

